# Fake Tug spam e-mail messgages



## zcrider (Jul 14, 2012)

I have received two e-mails saying I have a new private message on Tug and "click here" to view the message and log into my account.  I didn't not click the link or log in thankfully because it didn't look like past notifications I have received.  And sure enough when I went directly to Tug I have no new messages.  Any one else getting this spam?


----------



## Kola (Jul 15, 2012)

I have encountered a different problem related to messages. I have no way of knowing if a message was real or not because some people never respond to my attempts to contact them in response to their message. It can be frustrating.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2012)

one tip most email clients provide, is if you hover your mouse over the link that looks suspicious, it should display where the link is taking you.

if the email came from "TUG"...and does not point you to

http://tugbbs.com
http://tug2.net
http://tug2.com
http://timeshare-users-group.com
http://madmimi.com  (this is the site we use for our newsletter)


you can be assured that it is indeed not from TUG.


----------



## Mirabelle (Sep 12, 2012)

Thx! I was also very irritated...


----------

